# Welcome Homer!



## ama0722

We have a HF member with a big heart. She saw a dog posted on petfinder recently and it was posted as a Havanese mix. I went to look at him as he was near me. I didn't think he was a Havanese but I saw his spirit right away. I took a little video clip of him to share with her. I am very thankful to her because he was so sweet and nervous in the kennel with all the other dogs. She is on the way home with him now and I hope after things settle down tonight she can share more.

Congrats Flynn! And I know he isn't gonna be "homer" so if anyone has a cute name idea, he needs a new one 

Here is a little video clip


----------



## trueblue

Awww..congrats, Flynn! He's adorable. Hmmmm....a name...what about Colston?


----------



## Wildflower

He is just precious -- congrats Flynn!

The names "Hugo" or "Howie" or "Howard" popped into my mind as I'm watching the video.


----------



## ama0722

BTW, I think the shelter was in Liberty so that might be a suiting name and you also liberating him


----------



## mintchip

Congratulations!
Amanda I like your name suggestion.
Awwww he looks just like my friend's dog Harley


----------



## pjewel

First of all I'm shocked that you didn't tell me Flynn. Second, he's adorable and I'd name him Lincoln, speaking of liberation.


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh my, what a cutie! Congrats Flynn. What a heartbreaking video to see him in the shelter. I am so happy to hear he is getting sprung tonight!!


----------



## marjrc

Very good reason to call him Lincoln, Geri. I like it. If it were a girl, Libby would be perfect too. Woooohoooo !! What a neat surprise! Congratulations Flynn! :whoo:


----------



## Poornima

Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie

Awww... He's adorable! Congratulations, Flynn!


----------



## tabby2

I saw your comment that he looks cute as a button (and he sure is!), so how about Button? I also like Liberty. He's a lucky boy!


----------



## Chere

He is really beautiful, whatever you name him he'll be wonderful.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She sent me some photos and he's really a doll, sweet little face and she said he seems happy. Flynn was really thrilled with him after she picked him up today!

You guys are all good at thinking of names.


----------



## mintchip

Romeo


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Congrats to Flynn and her sweet new boy!!! I could surely tell he had Havanese in him as soon as he came to the gate. How sad for him, and the other dogs in the shelter


----------



## Evye's Mom

Congratulations Flynn. He really is so adorable and you seem so smitten already. Great name suggestions. I love them all...Liberty, Lincoln and Romeo. Welcome little guy !!


----------



## LuvCicero

Flynn, he is so cute and looks like he will be a sweetheart. Cicero and I can't wait to check him out. His coat looks really nice. You are an angel to give him a loving home!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, thanks everyone. I didn't tell you Geri, because I did not know for sure what I was going to do, but he is very sweet and of course when I saw the video Amanda took, it was hard to not love him. Sharlene told me Amanda was coming home from Paris, and I thought that maybe she could go look at him, and she did, thanks Amanda. Sharlene and Dale and Kathi and Ann all gave me some good advice, it was up and down for a couple of days then I decided I would go take a look....:spy: Sure!!! Well, since I worried the lady at the shelter so much, she decided to let me go ahead and bring him home Once I walked back there and saw him it was over. Whatever he is, he is very sweet. He walks on the left side only, he walks with a strut as though he is in the ring, he immediately wanted to "look" at my cats and when they started to run he did, but all I had to say was unhuh..and guess what he truned around and came to me. He follows me everywhere and I am giving him a little treat when he ignores the cats, sometimes... tonight he got his leash off the sofa, so I took him out. Obviously someone has given him belly rubs as he loves it. Now for the coat, I am not sure about the back legs, it is pretty thick and bad, we will see, but most of the rest of his body is okay. Thanks for all the comments and names, maybe after a day or so I will know. He is lying in the chair next to me seemingly content. I surely hope so, he has had a rough journey I think. He seems to be a gentle little fellow, but I will let you know in the next few days. Thanks so much for making me feel so welcome, and I will be sure and tell the little guy you all said hello!


----------



## Kathie

We are all excited that you were able to bring him home today! I think you need to post some pictures, though!!! Sounds like you got a really sweet boy.


----------



## Sheri

Can't wait to hear more, and see pictures, too!

Congratulations, and you've got a big heart. He sounds like such a sweet little guy, and he's so lucky to have been found by you!


----------



## mintchip

Kathie said:


> We are all excited that you were able to bring him home today! I think you need to post some pictures, though!!! Sounds like you got a really sweet boy.


congratulations hoto:opcorn:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> congratulations hoto:opcorn:


I just cried when I walked back there to look at him, all those little dogs watching. I purchased a 5 lb bag of bones and took to the shelter, but it was so sad. I have never been able to walk back before and when I saw him I knew he would be going home with me. Ann told me to "sweet talk" them, and I did, the lady said, "Well since we have talked so much"...and I gave her my vet's name/number. When I said I was taking him two other volunteers walked out and said "yeah, Homer is going Home".. I just wish they all had homes. Well, he is lying by my feet so he must have some Havanese in him, and I love his little expressions. I tried to post two photos and it said they failed, so I will try again tomorrow, okay? Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful, heartwarming story!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Now we have another doggie for our playdates, yeah!!!


----------



## Leeann

Congratulations Flynn, he is adorable.


----------



## Mraymo

Congratulations Flynn. What a nice story, I'm so glad things worked out for you two. I'm a sucker for a happy ending. 

You may have to reduce the size of the photo, I go into paint and select Image-Resize/Skew then resize horizontal and vertical to 25%.


----------



## LexiBoo

Congratulations! He is so darn cute!!! I can't wait to see some pictures and hear how he is doing in his new home!


----------



## Missy

Flynn Congrats! he is adorable. and looks so sweet and confident. I am so glad you found eachother. Looks like a havanese to me but taller. perhaps some TT. or Hav/Poodle. But what ever he is I can tell it was meant to be. Please start a thread on him. And I vote for Beau for the name cause it sound like he is going to be your beau.


----------



## pjewel

I definitely see hav in him. Maybe some TT or some little bit of tzu, but I can't see poodle. I used to have poodles many years ago. Whatever he is, he's a sweetie. And Flynn, for what it's worth, I just had a flash that you're going to have more than one.


----------



## LuvCicero

Flynn said it was okay for me to post a picture of her new baby. I want everyone to see his pretty coat. I know she will start a thread soon but I think we all remember how we want to play and hug for a few days. I am so glad they found each other....love is in the air!


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Flynn said it was okay for me to post a picture of her new baby. I want everyone to see his pretty coat. I know she will start a thread soon but I think we all remember how we want to play and hug for a few days. *I am so glad they found each other....love is in the air!*
> 
> View attachment 29076


:whoo:YEAH!! Congratulations Flynn!:whoo:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

We went for our first 1 mile walk today..he does enjoy walking. His back nails are down to the quick. I don't know if that is from the Shelter, or not. 

Amy, I think I wish he could talk, seems he has been someone's pet, very responsive, maybe Amanda can help me train him..:juggle: I know she has extra time :-}

Ann, I will be so happy to be included, I don't know if I will be looking for possible rescues anymore...seems I failed miserably from the beginning.

Leeann, Thank you he is very sweet, and unique!

Marianne, I wil try that, I have a program that should work. Just need to learn how to use it.

Lynne, Yes, I heard an almost bark and a little grown whe he saw a squirrel on the deck this morning.

Missy, The TT/Hav/ShihTzu, who knows, I like Beau too, but need to get him housetrained first, he is going to require some watching and probably a crate.

Seems I won't have a lot of spare time for a few days between the training and brushing, and whatever, he may end up with a Lowchen clipped rear since those mats look almost impossible to detangle. They are large and thick. Seems the front 3/4 of him has been brushed and that will be okay, but not sure I can do anything with the rear. His coat is so pretty I hate to do that, but he is dirty, despite my attempts at cleaning him up without dunking him in a bath. Wish me luck, please!


----------



## good buddy

He's just beautiful! I would go right ahead and clip out the bad mats and get him in the tub! Once he's freshly bathed you can decide what needs shortening or if you can live with a few holes in the coat.  I'm sure it will grow out quickly anyhoo. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sheri

Flynn, his coat is so pretty--or, will be when you can get him touched up. Thanks for posting the photo, Dale! We are all so eager to see our new members, :biggrin1: 

Have some good walks today and over the weekend!


----------



## Sox

Congratulations, Flynn! He's a handsome boy!


----------



## KSC

Awww - he's got a great face! You can see that he will have quite a sparkle to him.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Flynn! I'm behind on many things,and this is just one of them! He appears to have some shih-tzu in him the way his nose tilts back....regardless of the breed I am thrilled for you that you found him and are giving him a good home!:thumb:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sox said:


> Congratulations, Flynn! He's a handsome boy!


Awww you have handsome fella, too. I will have to decide if I am going to get another, as soon as he settles in and it appears he is going to be very good. I just got another photo of him I can't wait to share, guess I need to start a thread? I still don't have a definite name, oh well, it will come. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KSC said:


> Awww - he's got a great face! You can see that he will have quite a sparkle to him.


I can really see that he has all his attention on me. He is beginning to notice his toys and bed, here he does not appear shy at all, I am so glad he is out of that shelter. In fairness they were giving attention and talking to him but all the other dogs barking and the pen...I am sure he was unsure and that was why he was trembling. Once those eyes met mine I was a goner!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Sheri said:


> Flynn, his coat is so pretty--or, will be when you can get him touched up. Thanks for posting the photo, Dale! We are all so eager to see our new members, :biggrin1:
> 
> Have some good walks today and over the weekend!


Thanks I can tell that is part of the program, we will have walks. So he will be great for me! I appreciate your kind words!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Julie said:


> Congrats Flynn! I'm behind on many things,and this is just one of them! He appears to have some shih-tzu in him the way his nose tilts back....regardless of the breed I am thrilled for you that you found him and are giving him a good home!:thumb:


I meant to email you and just did not get to it...he was sort of a surprise, I really meant him for HRI,or so I told myself..I saw him on Petfinder and touched base with Ann, but wanted to see him first..I was really after a Hav or Lowchen, but that can come later:-} Besides, he tells me he may be both mixed with TT and Shih Tzu, so he should be just about perfect!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> I definitely see hav in him. Maybe some TT or some little bit of tzu, but I can't see poodle. I used to have poodles many years ago. Whatever he is, he's a sweetie. And Flynn, for what it's worth, I just had a flash that you're going to have more than one.


Geri, you are so probably right. You know I was after a Hav or Lowchen and this one is perhaps both with some TT and Shih Tzu, as he (whateve his name is says, that makes him something for everyone :-} ) Oliver Winston Holmes Sherlock or any of the good names suggested here are still under consideration, but I think something will stick once I know him a little better. He did not even bite me when I called him Sweet Pea at the Shelter as I grabbed him up..but he told me later that is a sissy name! :-}


----------



## mintchip

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Geri, you are so probably right. You know I was after a Hav or Lowchen and this one is perhaps both with some TT and Shih Tzu, as he (whateve his name is says, that makes him something for everyone :-} ) Oliver Winston Holmes Sherlock or any of the good names suggested here are still under consideration, but I think something will stick once I know him a little better. He did not even bite me when I called him Sweet Pea at the Shelter as I grabbed him up..but he told me later that is a sissy name! :-}


----------



## Pixiesmom

Congrats and enjoy your new addition!!


----------



## Missy

This thread is making me SMILE Flynn. I know how long you have wanted a pup and looks like the perfect one found you... Man plans and Dog laughs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

So happy for you. Nice, nice boy. He looks like a lover. My heart would have broke too. Here in the south the shelters are heartbreaking. Shelter reform here in the South has been my passion for a few years.


----------



## pjewel

Missy said:


> This thread is making me SMILE Flynn. I know how long you have wanted a pup and looks like the perfect one found you... Man plans and Dog laughs!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

The Laughing Magpie said:


> So happy for you. Nice, nice boy. He looks like a lover. My heart would have broke too. Here in the south the shelters are heartbreaking. Shelter reform here in the South has been my passion for a few years.


Let me know what you are doing. I would love to know, it is pathetic, isn't it. One of the rescue chairs said it took her dogs at least 3 months to return or become what she would consider normal...I know I will seee many changes along the way and hope they will be good ones. Thank you for the post!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> Congratulations!
> Amanda I like your name suggestion.
> Awwww he looks just like my friend's dog Harley


Do you have a picture of Harley, I would love to see him..I am still combing, detangling enough to bathe him today... he is a good fellow, my daughter says to name him Churchill (strong jaw)..I have so many good names but I think in a few days I will see his personality and see if he is regal, or playful, or what...I will start a new thread soon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Missy said:


> This thread is making me SMILE Flynn. I know how long you have wanted a pup and looks like the perfect one found you... Man plans and Dog laughs!


Yes, I think you are right Missy, he tells me I needed him more than he needed me and if the treats don't get better, well...he is a walker, and now everybody on the forum thinks he is cute. He is also getting used to the camera. More photos soon. The way he lays like a frog, makes me think he is young, just thetiny bit of tartar on his back molar, the rest are pearly white. But I think Amanda and the shelter thought he is about 2 or 3. I don't know. Also my daughter told me PetCo has a blood test that will tell you which breeds are present? It would b interesting to know!


----------



## mintchip

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Do you have a picture of Harley, I would love to see him..I am still combing, detangling enough to bathe him today... he is a good fellow, my daughter says to name him Churchill (strong jaw)..I have so many good names but I think in a few days I will see his personality and see if he is regal, or playful, or what...I will start a new thread soon!


No pictures but I emailed Carolyn to send me one to post for you


----------



## mimismom

Congratulations Flynn!!

I am excited to see another happy rescue story!


----------



## LuvCicero

*Yep...I know I'm cute!!!!*

Hey, I am comfortable, cats or no cats!
It's great to be 'home'!! 









Yep, part ShihTzu, Lowchen, TT, Havanese, something for everyone, you can't top that!









Now if she will just name me!
Nite now!


----------



## Missy

be still my heart!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

That face !!! That precious sweet face !!! Makes me want to kiss it.


----------



## hedygs

He is adorable. I love when they lay froggie-style (or is that Superman style?)


----------



## galaxie

Oh, Flynn!! Thank you for giving this sweet boy such a wonderful home  He sure is a looker! I agree with the Tzu comments, he looks like a happy camper.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Awww, thank you all, he can be so sweet, he came up and put his head on my shoulder while I was resting from brushing him...and somehow he is sure I am the lucky one. I am happy they live in the moment and don't worry about the past, if Cesar is right. I am getting very close to a bath tomorrow. I have had to cut so many mats, they are down to the skin and you can't get a scissors point through it...guess I need to start a new thread, will do that soon. Thank you all for making me feel so welcome and letting my little rescue be a part of the group!!:whoo:


----------



## KarmaKat

That is one gorgeous, happy dog! 

Looks like you both hit the Jackpot ... How about Jackpot for a name?


----------



## LuvCicero

Well, I'm a lucky person because I got to see and touch Homer (?) today!! He is sooo cute and such a sweet guy. He wasn't shy and he liked DH so I don't think there will be any fear with this fellow. I'm glad he will get to be a friend to Cicero.

Thank you, Flynn, for bringing him to visit today. I'm so glad we got to see him in person. He is a doll.


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Well, I'm a lucky person because I got to see and touch Homer (?) today!! He is sooo cute and such a sweet guy. He wasn't shy and he liked DH so I don't think there will be any fear with this fellow. I'm glad he will get to be a friend to Cicero.
> 
> Thank you, Flynn, for bringing him to visit today. I'm so glad we got to see him in person. He is a doll.


What no photos!!:frusty:
:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom

I think Flynn found the love of her life and vise versa. And what a betty buddy than Cicero?


----------



## LuvCicero

Sally, I was so excited about getting to see him ~ I forgot the camera.


----------



## mintchip

LuvCicero said:


> Sally, I was so excited about getting to see him ~ I forgot the camera.


guess you have to go back another day :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

KarmaKat said:


> That is one gorgeous, happy dog!
> 
> Looks like you both hit the Jackpot ... How about Jackpot for a name?


That is cute, I like Jackpot too, never dreamed names would be so hard. He is on the floor in his froggy style, he has had a hard day in the bath tub, getting close to the hair dryer, sitting on a table, all in just little doses, except for the bath:-} Then more mat detangling, and it rained so he did not get his long walk. He is tired though. Name for sure by Tuesday. Something will click, surely it will!!! :juggle:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

mintchip said:


> guess you have to go back another day :biggrin1:


That is a good idea, I love to visit Dale and Cicero. Maybe Dale can help me get a good photo of him, all cleaned up and with his real name. Cicero shared his toys and even let Dale pick up Homer without a second thought! Cicero knows he has nothing to worry about. I missed a great photo op when I got home, Homer went into his bed and went to sleep on top of all his toys. Maybe tomorrow!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## pjewel

How nice. The boys will be BFFs.


----------



## KarmaKat

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> ... Homer went into his bed and went to sleep on top of all his toys.


Awwwwwww. That sounds so cute. Absolutely precious!


----------



## Scooter's Family

He has the sweetest little face Flynn! Looks so content and happy, he knows he's home now.
:amen:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

ama0722 said:


> We have a HF member with a big heart. She saw a dog posted on petfinder recently and it was posted as a Havanese mix. I went to look at him as he was near me. I didn't think he was a Havanese but I saw his spirit right away. I took a little video clip of him to share with her. I am very thankful to her because he was so sweet and nervous in the kennel with all the other dogs. She is on the way home with him now and I hope after things settle down tonight she can share more.
> 
> Congrats Flynn! And I know he isn't gonna be "homer" so if anyone has a cute name idea, he needs a new one
> 
> Here is a little video clip


We almost have a birthday...Homer aka Sir Winston will be 3 or 4 shortly...I got him from a SC shelter on 3/25/10..thanks to all the help from Amanda, Sharleen, Dale, Ann and several others who listened to all my questions..Amanda took a video and of course once I saw him he melted my heart....he still does, so I wanted to thank all of you who have welcomed Sir Winston to the Forum...:wave::grouphug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Happy "Family Day" Sir Winston!!!!! I remember this sooo well. He is still a beautiful dog and very lucky he had so many angeles looking out for him. Flynn he is still and always will be one of my favorites.


----------



## Kathie

Congratulations to Flynn and Sir Winston on the "almost" anniversary of his forever home!


----------



## krandall

Happy Adoption/Birthday, Sir Winston!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thank you All!! He is sweeter than ever..I was so lucky to get him!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Happy Anniversary/Adoption/Homecoming, Sir Winston and Flynn! This must have been going on about the time I joined last year. I had to go back and read the thread. Great story!! It was meant to be!


----------



## dodrop82

Flynn - I didn't know you and Sir Winston's story either. What a heart warmer! Congratulations on finding your puppy soulmate. I wish you both many happy years together!!!


----------



## Sheri

Happy Home-Day, Sir Winston!! I remember your arrival, and how happy you've made Flynn. What a good boy!!


----------



## mintchip

((((Sir Winston and Flynn))))


----------



## Annie Clark

Amanda, I was looking at your blog/site and love your pups! Do you trim their bangs at all or are they just long enough that they don't fall in their eyes anymore? I don't quite know what to do with Nala and Blitz's bangs. I really like to be able to see their eyes. Right now I have tried to do the Sierra bangs but they sometimes come out looking like visors. Sorry to be off topic..


----------

